# Zoton or lansoprazole safe when TTC?



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi there

I will be taking steriods for my next IVF cycle. Last time I took them I had an acidy stomach and had to take Zoton or lansoprazole (I can't remember which). I took both of these a few years ago at different times for a suspected ulcer. The clinic said it was OK to take these but I did have a chemical pregnancy so I wanted to make sure they are definitely safe to take? I know you shouldn't take any drugs when TTC unless the benefit outweighs the risk but are these type of drugs generally safe when TTC?

Thank you!
Bobby


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi

Zoton is a brand name for the drug lanzoprazole (so same thing). There is no additional risk if taking these during ttc or subsequent pregnancy. They should only be prescribed where benefit outweighs risk and as clinic are aware of this then I would follow their advice.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

